# Cleaning a used 100 gallon Tank



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

I aquired a 100 gallon Tank, When I first looked @ it there was water in it, no fish & he explained it had the same water in the tank for over a year. It had a undergravel filter going with a powerhead to keep the water moving but there was thick strings of green algae growing everywhere! It also has what I believe, algae all over the walls & the glass hoods, it feels rough to the touch. I drained the tank & brought it home. My question is, How do I clean it? what kind of solvents can I use? ...... HELP!

After the tank is clean I think I will run 2 Eheim 2217's for filtration, or the Eheim 2229 Wet/Dry? has anyone had experience with this filter? since it is 100 gallons, I want crystal clear water and I believe using the 2 2217's or the 1 2229 Wet/Dry will definately do the job? 
With running 2 2217's or just 1 of the 2229's wet/dry, how populated can I have the tank you think? I am actually going to take my fish that are in my 55 gallon and place them in the 100 Gallon and add more fish.

These are the fish I have:

1 Plecos 11"
1 Green Sevrum 7"
1 Green Sevrum 3.5"
1 Male Convict 3"
1 Female Convist 3"
1 Jack Dempsy 4"
1 Cousin of Jack Dempsy 5"
1 Rainbow Shark 4"
1 Firemouth 3"

Also, The tank did not come with a balast or lighting, what would you recommend? 
L 60" W 18" H 21"

Right now in my 55G I have Reef Sun 50/50 6500K trichromatic daylight phosphor and actinic 420 Phosphor in the same lamp, It has a blue tinge to it. I would like to get lights that bring out the color of my cichlids.


----------



## jschwab45212 (Apr 25, 2006)

I just aquired a used 125 and it was a saltwater tank that was allowed to sit for a while getting nasty.

I used a wet algae scrubber (the little square scrubber thing looks like a sponge but it's semi-hard) with just water to remove most of the dried on crud from the tank and trim. Then went back over with a regular dish sponge using vinegar and baking soda (didn't want to use chemicals) as a cleaner to scrub the whole thing clean. Worked great, I now have crystal clear glass.

Can't comment on the canister filters, I have never used them. I have a 40 gallon capacity wet/dry sump on the 125. With the ViaAqua 4900 Pump it filters 1200 gallons per hour.


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

I bought a 55 gallon that had been sitting in someone's backyard for a long time. It caugth water when it rained, so it was full of green sludge the consistency of oatmeal (thanks to nutrients from an old UGF).

I just sprayed most of the gunk off with a hose, then filled it outside and added a cup of bleach to sterilize it. After letting it sit for a bit I drained it again, sprayed it out until the bleach smell dissipated, then brought it inside.

To removed the hard water residue I sraped the heaviest buildup off with a razor and then layed it on the side and poured enough vinegar into the tank to cover the glass. I let this sit a couple of hours and gently scrubbed the loosened carbonate off. I repeated it for the sides, but left the back alone. After painting it black the hard water stains weren't visible enough to bother me.

It was labor intensive, but I got the tank for $20.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

I had the same green moss like **** on the walls, I figured out it was from too much sun light. This tank is right next to the window and started growing on the wall closest to the window.

D


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

For your filtration plan I think you should go with the 2217's. My understanding of the eheim wet/dry is that it is a great bio filter, but not much of a mechanical filter, so people that use it also use another filter for mechanical.

As far as your stocklist, I'd say your pretty much fully stocked for the 100, especially once those guys all hit maturity, which should be about now in fact! Definitely way overstocked for a 55 so it's a good thing you have scored the upgrade. Even with that stocklist you might have some problems if those fish start to pair up and breed. I'd say don't add any fish and see how that current stocklist goes. I'm sure some other people will chime in with advice on that stocklist as well.

The only thing I _might _ suggest adding would be a school of hardy dithers, such as giant danios, just to help keep the aggression off your cichlids. If a few of the danios get picked off here and there, they are cheap and you could just replace them.

For lighting you can just get some inexpensive flourescent fixtures and select the bulbs that you think will bring out the color of your fishes.

Good Luck!


----------



## cichlids&amp;baseball (Dec 28, 2007)

I recently did a very similar thing only mine the algae was dried on the side and it had no water in it... got it home and it leaked too!!! I also had stainless steel that was covered in some pseudo wood. took that off windex is great on stainless steel and used different strengths of steel wool to sand out the scratches.... worked great. 
As far as your glass i think soaking it in bleach is a great idea then use a sponge or something that wont scratch the glass to scrub the inside surface. once its all clean make sure that all the inside seams are still in good shape, it it looks like they are breaking loose you might want to remove the sealant and buy some silicone to reseal the inside!!

Good luck

Oh you still have room in your tank for another species, 9 fish in a 100 gallon leaves you with plenty room!!

HOWEVER, You have some very mature fish and some distinctive personalities so it will be hard to find a good mate for that tank.... I would ask someone in another forum... one that knows about jack dempsey's and convicts etc... the rainbow shark might have to go... they are SOFT!! haha, good luck


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

This tank is starting to get frusterating, I cannot get the calcium deposits off at the top of the tank front & back! HELP!


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

I have done this a few times.

fill it up and put a bunch of plain amonia in the water. Scrum it with a green scrubie, you can run a power head for a few days to really get it soaking. The amonia and dirt will settle on the bottom like sand, suck it up when you siphon the water.

Drain and rinse really well.


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

a bunch? like a gallon? this is a 100 gallon tank.....


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

I would start with 4 cups


----------



## mccluggen (Jul 5, 2008)

Vinegar does wonders on calcium stains. If the tank is sturdy enough to lay on its side, just do that and pour enough vinegar in to cover the panel. Leave it to soak over night, then scrub off remainder with a scrubber sponge or scrape off with a razor blade. Make sure you put a sheet of foam or some other cushion under it to protect against pressure points.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

jpn8801 said:


> This tank is starting to get frusterating, I cannot get the calcium deposits off at the top of the tank front & back! HELP!


i seem to post this once every month but the stuff is Muriatic Acid !! or dilute hydrochloric acid in a lab....available at all good hardware stores ..and cheap as heck.

used a lot in calcium rich areas to decalcify toilet bowls ect...

disolves everything ..especially calcium ..but not glass and not silicone.

so thats it.

ps ..treat with respect and clean the tank in a back yard because it can be hard on the lungs in a confined space...and the cuts in your hands start to tingle !!


----------



## jpn8801 (Nov 4, 2008)

Do I use the muratic acid alone in a spray bottle, spray on, scub & wash off? Dilute the acid with water 50/50?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

well it comes as a liquid in a bottle....just use it straight...and after its done its job then rinse big time.


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Just remember, muriatic acid = hydrochloric acid. Nasty stuff. Be careful. Spraying this is probably a really bad idea. Your lungs and eyes will hate you.

I'd see what vinegar does if you have some laying around the house. Cheap and free to try. Then move on to the big guns. 

A long soak (even with just plain water) seems to really help soften up the crud.

-Ryan


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use the product C.L.R which you can find in Wallyworld, Lowes, Home Depot and even some Dollar stores.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

yep..for sure thats why it should be done idealy in the open air.. but by the same token this stuff will just devour it all in seconds...... you just need to hold your breath for a few seconds if you get close to it ...


----------



## phish-keeper (Nov 26, 2008)

My first tank was a 2nd hand score, 125 too, it was filled with hard deposits and dried on green algae, I soaked paper towels in vinegar and molded them to areas with the problems added about 1 inch of water in the bottom, added a cup of vinegar and soaked my glass lids there, next day most wiped right off and the last little bit I used a green scrubbie. Hope this helps I know how frustrating any delay in setting up, cycling, etc etc can be.


----------

